# AF-Like Cramping 9 DPO???



## true virtue

My confidence from the last few days feeling like maybe I'd get my BFP sometime this weekend is diminishing...

anyone experience AF- like cramping on 9 dpo and end up with a BFP, or is anyone else experiencing similar things now? I have had EWCM the last day or two, have had swollen nipples for about 4 days now, and had heart palpitations at 7 DPO. 

Also (sorry if TMI!!!) last night (before DTD with DH,) I could smell 'myself' (down there) and was just horrified by the smell. DH didn't seem to notice/care, but I was gagging and ready to puke on him the moment I caught a whiff. Is this a sign either way?! Sorry, pretty gross...

As for the cramping, it began this morning and has come/gone in 5ish minute-long waves. It definitely feels like AF is on her way, but a little part of me wants to stay optimistic! :-S


----------



## true virtue

Bump? :-( Anybody? I just want assurance either way...


----------



## jayjay123

ive heard cramping in early days after conception is quite common!
dont loose hope yet :) xx


----------



## jayjay123

i think ewcm is a good sign! whens af due? the tww is agony each month haha i hate it. how long have you been trying? xx


----------



## true virtue

AF is due Monday.

And I am thinking I might be out this month... I've had a strong smell 'down there' (gross, I'm sorry) and I think I recall that happening in the past about 5 days before AF. Damn, I was getting a lil' excited :-/

Only been trying for the last few months, but it's still frustrating!!


----------



## wannabenewmum

I know how you feel i been experiencing strange things, lower back cramps since 3 dpo Ewcm on day 5 today I am dpo7 and I am exhausted runny nose constantly hungry and now tonight I have stomach cramp :( someone said that Ewcm meant I didn't ovulate wen I thought I did :/ so I have no idea I think my periods on a come pretty soon.
Best of luck Hun x


----------



## jayjay123

oh bless you,
ttc is so hard! emotionally & physically draining.
i do hope af doesnt show up for you! but then again,
lots of baby dancing to be done next month 
xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes! That was my biggest symptom when I was pregnant with DD. I started getting AF cramps about a week before AF was due and they continued a week after AF was late. I never cramp before the day AF starts, so I knew something was up. I believe the cramping is caused by the baby burrowing into your uterine lining. I also had a lot of discharge that looked similar to EWCM. Good luck! It sounds promising! :thumbup:


----------



## oneKnight

Spiffynoodles said:


> Yes! That was my biggest symptom when I was pregnant with DD. I started getting AF cramps about a week before AF was due and they continued a week after AF was late. I never cramp before the day AF starts, so I knew something was up. I believe the cramping is caused by the baby burrowing into your uterine lining. I also had a lot of discharge that looked similar to EWCM. Good luck! It sounds promising! :thumbup:

Well, I'm in the same boat right now. My stomach feels like AF is impending, but I never cramp until mere hours before I start. I'm 8dpo and 6-7 days out from AF -- if my chart is right. I've been crampy for 3 days now. Oh, and tonight I feel like crap, like I might be getting sick - definitely suspicioius, unless I wake up all the way sick tomorrow.
FX I suppose!


----------



## stiglitz

Exactly same situation! I was 9dpo yesterday and was cramping and pinkish cm. Cramping a bit today as well and really hoping this is a sing. Fx for all of us!! I'm going to test on Friday at 12 Dpo if Af doesn't arrive till then. Let's keep this thread going!!


----------



## oneKnight

I also just realized that I have a low grade fever - 99.2-99.4 which is probably why I feel kinda bad, but nothing is bothering me specifically. No sore throat, no sniffles, no headache or sinus issues. I wasn't planning to test till Wednesday, but I've never had this many symptoms!! So we will see


----------



## wannabenewmum

My period due next week 26th I be in Majorca then so I guess I either test then or wait till I come home :-/ god the last time we were trying to conceive this going to Majorca thing happened and I was so stressed I totally ruined my holiday:-/


----------



## true virtue

Wannabe -- don't stress! It'll happen when the time is right. Enjoy your holiday!!! Maybe a little stress *relief* and relaxation will get those baby making juices flowing ;-)


As for a 10 DPO update, nothing new to report. Still feeling very NOT pregnant, but I won't make assumptions until I get a confirmation either way. One thing I did notice this morning was a very dry mouth, but that could be attributed to any number of things.

*sigh.*


----------



## zumbagirl

Hello All!  I am new here, and I hope you don't mind me butting in. But I am going through the exact same thing. I thought I was going crazy until I saw your posts about feeling "crampy" for a good week before AF arrives. I am due for AF on Sunday this week, and since the middle of last week I have experienced, 3 incidences of pink spotting in two days, runny nose, lower back pain and a constant crampy/bloated feeling that just doesn't go away, headaches, and watery/creamy CM off and on. I'm really hoping it's our time, as we have been married 10 years (off BC for 9) We've just started focusing on ACTIVELY trying for just around 2 years!! This TWW is killing me :-(


----------



## koj518

Hi everyone! Can I join this thread too? I've been having tons of AF symptoms today - cramping, nausea, loose stool (ew, i know but its a clear sign of AF for me!), and tons of creamy cm (not ewcm) and I still have 8-9days to go until my AF is due. Although, I think I o'ed a bit early this month so I believe I am about 7dpo today.


----------



## oneKnight

Welcome peeps!
I'm feeling more bloated, and less crampy today. I wish I could fast forward a few days, this not knowing is hard!

I've had a few hopeful days in months past, when AF was a couple days late or something, but I've never had crampiness like this for days before AF. If I'm not pg, I can't figure out what else it might be though!?! Aaaaaah the waiting!!


----------



## true virtue

I hear you, OneKnight... I just want it to be Monday already. Not knowing is so, so, so frustrating. Another BFN yesterday (which was 10 DPO). Womp womp.


Only thing to report for 11 DPO thus far is a very random, distinct craving for dijon mustard. I was just sitting at my computer at work and got the taste of dijon in my mouth, and wanted it like mad. I am really not a fan of dijon, personally. Odd, to say the least!


----------

